# Electronic ignition for OHC 6



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

I've been searching the forums for clues on the most liked electronic ignition conversion kit. I've been wanting to get rid of the points for a long time. I've seen posts for Pertronix, Mallory, and Crane.

Most of the posts I've been reading were for the V8's, but I have the base OHC 6 cylinder with a 1 bbl carb. Anyone have a well liked electronic ignition for the OHC 6? (The car is a 67 Tempest Convert.)

If so, where is the best place to buy it?

Any information would be greatly appreciated!

FYI: I try to drive the car 3+ days a week. I consider it a daily driver...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.

I would recommend a MSD 6AL. You can use it with the factory points distributor to keep your stock appearance yet have all the benefits of a Multiple Spark Discharge ignition. The 6AL unit also features a rev limiter which is nice just in case you spit out a u-joint or somethin doing a burn-out it'll keep the motor from over-reving. If you do a forums search for MSD you'll find a thread were I describe how to hide the unit under the hood so no one knows it's there. :cheers
MSD 6AL CD Ignitions - summitracing.com
Post some pictures of your Tempest!


----------



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks! That looks pretty good.

Any recommendations on something to replace the points too?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With an MSD unit you don`t need to replace the points with anything but a new set of points if you want. Unlike the ignition now that runs voltage through the points causing sparking and wear, the MSD only measures resistance through the points to trigger so there's no voltage, no sparking and no wear. So the points tend to last forever. Some guys at the shows have the MSD units mounted right on the firewall plain as day but I love the totally stock look having it hidden and getting the benefits of an electronic ignition too. :cheers


----------



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

Lets see if this picture uploaded correctly...I'm still trying to make a small avatar


----------

